# Help! Uromastyx food



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

this isnt quite about breedin food but i was sure which subject to put this in but sumthing to do with food.... 

ive researched uros so much, books, internet, magazines etc. especaily there food. 

ive been feedin my little on everything an anything i can find for uros... 
juv iguana pellets
Dry herb mix
beetroot greens 
lots of different crispy leaves...
seeds...

The only thing he will eat is... romaine lettuce, black sunflower seeds and broccoli.... i cant get hold of dandelions so havent tried them

Any advice... i dont want him to be stuck to the same food, i want him to be healthy and have variety.....

help!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

how old is your uro?


----------



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

hes only about 8 or 9 months old now 
the person lookin after him before owned an allotment so he got everything... but wasnt eatin to well before i got him
im worried he'll stop eatin again


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

what are your temps like? maybe they are too low, meaning he is slowing down and not eating alot


----------



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

the viv temp... 110 at one side maybe more some days and about 80 to 90 right on the cold side,... hes always nice an toastie wen i pick him up as well. 

ive heard uros, some will eat a certain thing were as others wont eat that and will eat sumthing completely different. i just wanna make sure he eats and has sumthing he enjoys


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

kitty_lea said:


> the viv temp... 110 at one side maybe more some days and about 80 to 90 right on the cold side,... hes always nice an toastie wen i pick him up as well.
> 
> ive heard uros, some will eat a certain thing were as others wont eat that and will eat sumthing completely different. i just wanna make sure he eats and has sumthing he enjoys


That may be why then, you want it HOT! The shop we use, Tpets, has a few breeding colonies and they heat them to 50+ and their uros eat like machines. Broccoli is bad too, just like spinach, it affects calcium absorbtion.
Have you got a strong uv? If the uv isn't right i've found that lizards, especially sun lovers, don't eat properly.


----------



## snake-angel (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi I have a young uro about he same age , I give him a variety of foods but his fav is peas and sweetcorn,sometimes he will eat lettuce i have also soaked some dried green lentils and mixed them in his food as well. Here is a website for a guy that breeds uros in the usa he is very helpful his name is Doug Dix and he is at [email protected]. good luck.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

try
broth mix..rocket..mung beans..butternut squash..lentils..courgette...blueberries..hibiscus..
give him a variety with plenty of colour


----------

